
Watch SpaceX's StarHopper hop 20 meters untethered - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfb0cd17IAY
======
parasanti
Launch delayed till tomorrow.

------
foxyv
When the flames started coming out the side for the ABORT I was freaking out.
"Nooooo not again!"

